
Preliminary results of randomized corona infection study in Germany published - s9w
https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/medizin/corona-in-heinsberg-jeder-siebte-koennte-immun-sein-a-14bd9e0e-0c7e-4775-a8b0-1611ececd870
======
s9w
15% of the population are infected, which brings the fatality rate down to
0.37%. This was done in Heinsberg, the region with the first cases in Germany.

edit: I found the source text, this would be a better link:
[https://www.land.nrw/sites/default/files/asset/document/zwis...](https://www.land.nrw/sites/default/files/asset/document/zwischenergebnis_covid19_case_study_gangelt.pdf)

